# Res. BMQ in BC



## Docherty (3 Jan 2005)

Hi,
I was just wanting to know where BMQ is held for Recruits in the summer in BC is it CFB Chilliwack?


----------



## Troopasaurus (3 Jan 2005)

As far as I know they are being held in Chilliwack again this summer.


----------



## Docherty (3 Jan 2005)

;D


----------



## aspiring_recruit (22 Jan 2005)

does anyone know if another BMQ course in the Wack is planned for some of the expanding units in B.C.?


----------



## D-n-A (27 Jan 2005)

I believe last summers BMQ/SQ course had recruits come in from most of the different units in 39 CBG. Also Chilliwack isn't a CFB.


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Feb 2005)

I think theres one on Vancouver island


----------

